# 42 starting 2nd IVF/ICSI in SIMS any oldie success stories?



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

I am about to start my 2nd IVF/ICSI cycle in the SIMS clinic and am just wondering if there are any success stories out there for this age group. Have looked at success rates in London clinics and feel might be better. Not sure what to do now as this will be our last attempt. Any positive stories?

Mozart

Me 42 DH 38
Endometriosis Grade 2-3
DH low sperm etc.,
1st IVF/ICSI 3 Blasts unable to transfer due to ill health]
2 laparoscopies
1 FET 2 blasts transferred BFN
1 Blast left
2nd IVF/ICSI planned
Chicago Tests pos NK and TNF Intralipids/IVIG recommended


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Mozart - sorry I can't help as I am younger - I have read about successes of people older than yourself and DH so lots of positive vibes going your way    for the future

Good luck

Sue  XOX


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, well  I'm 42 next month and currently undergoing ivf treatment - hoping for ec over the weekend. Can't give you a success story, this is our first try at ivf, don't know if I could do it twice, but keep your chin up, there are lots of success stories out there I'm sure. My friend's aunt had one at 49!! Stay positive!


----------

